# [KERNEL] Créer un package avec le kernel & les modules

## CourJuS

Bonjours à tous 

Voila en quelques mots je recherche un outils et/ou une manière de faire propre pour déployer des kernel qu'on compil sois même sur une multitude de machie/vm

Je recherche surtout la dedans :

 Simplifier l'installation des nouveau kernel

Rendre l'installation sur les machines beaucoup plus rapide

Pouvoir avoir des version différente (et avec des options différente aussi)

Must pouvoir utiliser un script qui update grub/extlinux :]

Pour le moment j'utilise surtout quand cela est possible un netboot avec syslinux et un fallback sur l'hdd avec extlinux (se qui permet un sychro très facil entre le rep tftp et la partition /boot des machines), souci -> l'utilisation des modules prend la tête.

Et quand le netboot n'est pas dispo et/ou qu'il faut des modules, c'est à la bourrin avec un sshfs des soucres du kernel déjà compiler avec un make module_install sur chaque VM machines...

Si vous avez des idées, des inspirations je serais très probablement preneur  :Smile: 

Bonne journée à toute la communauté.

----------

## KageBunshinNoGentoo

Bonjour,

Moi j'utilise Puppet pour centraliser l'administration de mes serveurs. Il est tout à fait envisageable de créer un module puppet effectuant ce que tu veux.

++

----------

## anigel

Pour ma part, je gère cela sur mon parc avec genkernel, tout simplement : je lui indique en paramètre le fichier .config de mon choix, il me compile un initrd tout propre, que j'envoie sur mon réseau via des scripts développés en interne.

J'avais envisagé un temps d'utiliser une solution intégrée, mais finalement utiliser mes propres outils est moins contraignant qu'une vraie gestion centralisée.

----------

## CourJuS

 *KageBunshinNoGentoo wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> Moi j'utilise Puppet pour centraliser l'administration de mes serveurs. Il est tout à fait envisageable de créer un module puppet effectuant ce que tu veux.

 

Merci, effectivement cela pourrait m’intéresser, si tu as une doc, un howto en tête que tu recommanderais je te serais reconnaissant  :Smile:  (j'ai une vie quelque peux surcharger/palpitante  :Wink:  )

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Pour ma part, je gère cela sur mon parc avec genkernel, tout simplement : je lui indique en paramètre le fichier .config de mon choix, il me compile un initrd tout propre, que j'envoie sur mon réseau via des scripts développés en interne.
> 
> J'avais envisagé un temps d'utiliser une solution intégrée, mais finalement utiliser mes propres outils est moins contraignant qu'une vraie gestion centralisée.

 

Lol je t’avouerais que je n'y avais jamais songé !

J'ai utiliser genkernel 2 ou 3 fois dans ma vie il y a 6 ans pour mes quelques premier kernel. ensuite -> à la main ! huhu

Je vais regarder de se coté la aussi.

A moins que "puppet" corresponde vraiment à se que j'ai souhait comme outils, je risque de créer moi même mon framwork comme certains autre de mes outils. me faut juste du temps !

Bonne soirée à tous

----------

